# issues?



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

Background: 75P ADA tank. Just got new lighting fixture from Catalina, lighting fixture is about 10" wide and has 3 bulbs. It's a 30" fixture but the bulbs are all 24" T5HO. The bulbs are also staggered within the fixture. I have 2 of the bulbs(the outside bulbs) on for about 10 hours, and the middle bulb turns on for about 6 hours in the afternoon. My dosing schedule is modified because the tank is fairly new and the plants I got I think take a little while to acclimate to submersed life and haven't really taken off yet. I can't really call the tank heavily planted for this reason. The plants I have are Anubias nana petite, C. Helferi, Narrow leaf Java Fern, and Glosso. I dose 2 times a week in this schedule. Monday I do a 50% water change and after water change I dose 1/8tsp KH2PO4, 1/8tsp K2SO4, and 1/8tsp CSM+B. I keep an eye on my nitrates before dosing KNO3.....right now my nitrates are sitting around 10ppm and for this reason I have not dosed KNO3 for about 2 weeks. The tank substrate is Amazonia II from ADA. This is the 4th week of the tank being set up. I have no fish or livestock of any kind yet. I am seeing quite a bit of algae at the moment. I see some of my algae is because the tank is new and it's just your average diatoms, but I am also seeing hair algae now as well. It's not bad, but it's there....mostly on my Anubias Nana petite. Also, I have noticed one new leaf on each of the three Anubias Nana's and each of those leaves are a nice bright green, but the edges are brown, like they have been burned? Then I started really looking and it looks like that on the new growth of the Glosso. All the new leaves look bright with a brown tinge on the edges. The Glosso was growing vertical but now that I have a new Catalina fixture that I received on Monday, so it's only been up and running with the new light for a few days. I am hoping the Glosso starts to grow horizontal now.....Is there something I am missing? Why the hair algae, and what's with the burned leaves look? I read maybe it was because I had the anubias under low light conditions and then placed them in a tank with this intense lighting and they might just be getting used to them.....Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't see u mention about co2. Anytime u have algae is all about co2 specially hair algae. It can be possible the tank is new but u need to increase your co2 gradually overtime. Do u have a drop checker?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah open that needle valve up. Spot treat with Excel to kill what's there now. Hydrogen peroxide works too. You don't have any fish so you don't have to be overly careful with how much you use but try to keep it reasonable


----------

